# Api Tree Stands



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 19, 2004)

I thought it odd there were no API Tree Stands advertised in the Cabela's Fall Master catalog. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 19, 2004)

Swampy,

I think Bass Pro may have bought them out if I heard correctly.  If so, that would explain why Cabelas is not carrying them any longer.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 19, 2004)

*I called the 1-800 number for API..*

The lady said that Bass Pro was carrying them and that the stands are now made in China,she also said that the stands are TMA certified...


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 20, 2004)

*Api*

It is True, Bass Pro bought them out and now the stands are made in China, you can see a difference in the make and notice the drop in the price from the cheap labor.


----------



## mpowell (Sep 20, 2004)

*bowhunter model*

i bought an extreme bowhunter this weekend and it is made a little differently than my other API i've had for four years.  it's going to have to grow on me some.

the first thing i did when i took it out of the box was take the huge, honking "made in china" sticker off of it.  i can see it now--there's some chinaman climbed up a bambo shoot sitting in a knock-off version he got for pennies on the dollar hunting panda bears!

i also took off all the warning stickers that were in FRENCH. what's up with that?  i'm sure they market to canadians but that's ridiculous.  maybe i should get john kerry to translate it for me!

anyway, after climbing it i'm satisfied.  the seat is similar to the seat on the summit viper i used to have.  the bottom section has platform rails that are wider than my older summit and it has raised edges for traction instead of the sandpaper like traction strips.  i like the strips better myself.  for $179 on sale, i'm not complaining too much.


----------



## tenfootall (Sep 22, 2004)

The API Bass Pro deal actually took place before the 2003 season. If you bought one last year you probably got a Chinaman made stand unless you were one of the lucky ones that got a USA made that was still in stock.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 29, 2004)

Back in late July I was in an outdoor shop in Valdosta and saw one in the box with the made-in-China sticker on it. Now I understand. 

Maybe it's just me, but I like the idea of my tree stands being made in the U.S. I saw a segment on Sixty Minutes some months back about how the Chinese make counterfit US goods and I found it disturbing since they could care less about safety when it comes to making a bogus product. That's another reason why I alway wear a safety belt (that's also American made.)


----------

